# Chairman 169w vs. Rossi XV 174w



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger, but I've got a major case of analysis paralysis. I've researched up, down, left and right, but I still can't make up my mind. 
Current quiver: 164 Hovercraft, 168w Krypto, 171 Magnum, and a grip of other boards that collect dust. 

I have a chance to get both the board for about the same price (30chf difference). The chairman has been ridden once, and the XV is new. Both are 17/18 models. 

So, riders of either board, what do you think? Do I go XV? Do I go Chairman? Do I just be happy with what I've got? Pros and cons of each board? IMO, the XV will be more fun, even if it isn't a playful board per se. The chairman will be a fucking beast and i can charge through anything. I'm leaning towards the XV because it is cheaper, and I already ride the Krypto-which is the flipped version of the XV. 

Riders, discuss! And anyone else for that matter. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheaper and camber, go with the XV, or spend more of your money to ride a rocker board> but made it the USA:grin:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Cheaper and camber, go with the XV, or spend more of your money to ride a rocker board> but made it the USA:grin:


Dude, I know, right? The rocker is a big turn off. I've got a buddy who rides a chairman, and he swears by it...but his board before was a rockered Custom. I think you are right. Gotta go with what I enjoy. My rocker experiences have never been amazing. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

